# MFD2 DVD SW update question



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I have SW28 in my car, but found SW50. Unfortunatelly it was on one of USA members group and dont know if is compatibile in EU sa well. Sat nav are lock to EU or USA area, but maybe is not lock in software, si I can easy update and navi will be still in correct region. 



_Modified by Spacewalker at 2:12 AM 1-14-2010_


----------

